# Shared risk egg donation programme



## amgxx (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi I've had two failed egg donation transfers in the uk   we are now looking at shared risk egg donation programme who offer so many cycles and if you don't have a live birth you get a full refund!! Has anyone done this or looked into it?? There is a place in America called Shady Grove, who offer it. Has anyone got any advice any feedback? Thanks


----------



## JennyB100 (Mar 4, 2011)

Dear Amgxx, I'm undergoing my first DE treatment with the Shady Grove Fertility Center at the moment. I find them incredibly friendly and professional, very very informative too. In fact their approach is very different to the UK, with SGFC I feel much more informed about what I am going through and the conditions specific to me than I ever did in the UK. 

They offer different versions of their shared risk  'refund schemes' and some you need to 'qualify' medically for some of them- by that I mean they do a full fertility check up to find out more about your ability to carry the pregnancy, that's simply my way of describing it and for me it involved mainly testing how my uterine lining responds to the fertility drugs. I found the US lot to be far more through at checking my conditions than in the UK; where I felt I went in one IVF door with one suggestion of what should be done, little information about alternatives, and then fell out the door at the other end! There is a lot to explain but the easiest way is to go to their web page and find the  International Donor egg page where you can fill in an online request to speak to someone about their programs. I know that sounds a little intimidating but I was contacted quickly and then talked with one of their main coordinators (Amanda Segal, I think). She will send you lots of information and later you can choose to speak with a doctor at the clinic more about your specific situation.  It costs you nothing, only time, to find out the information! 

We are on our first DE cycle with them and are on a shared risk program that has 6 tries. One thing that makes me feel better is the knowledge that even though I am 42 a large portion of the 'chances of success' are based on the younger ages of the donated eggs. SGFC provide their statistics on success rates to you upfront, in fact it is on their website somewhere if you can find it. However, the other thing that I keep in the back of my mind is that each try still has the same chance of succeeding as any other try! If the chance is about 50% then I know that if #1 fails then #2 still has 50% chance too. 

You need to factor in the travel costs to Washington too don't forget!
Good luck and all my best get pregnant vibes
Jen


----------

